# 12 impossible questions about basketball...



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

1. What would have done of their lives Glyniadakis, Duenas, Savrasenko, Chiacig if they would have not been taller than 2m00? 

2. How is it possible that the families of Mirsad Yehovic-Turkcan, Dimitris Papanikolaou, Carlton Myers, Ibrahim Kutluay, Efthimis Rentzias will live on a private income for generations for the money earned by these "players" with basketball? 

3. When will Barcelona win a Champions' Cup far from Catalunya and in competion not organized by an association settled in Barcelona? 

4. Italy was 3rd at the last Eurobasket and will play the OG. Many say that Italian basketball has not a future, but this "future" is already the present. "Italy won't go to Athens, there are not players". Do you want to see that the truth is that there are players, but the Italian xenomania prefers an average Slovenian or German to Lamma and Soragna? 

5. How can a team be interested to sign a former player like Sani Becirovic? 

6. Why Tau Gasteiz has not included in the group of Barcelona in the top-16 2003 even if the little ball with the name "Tau" has been drawn with the Blaugrana? Has it been a try to have both teams at the F4? 

7. The foreigners of the National Teams of Germany, Italy, France and Turkey are more or less than the 50%? 

8. Why in the modern basketball is still obligatory the parquet (wood) while there are materials in plastic less expensive with the same characteristics (and sometimes better qualities) than the old wood? Is it because the basketball federations get a percentage of each parquet sold? 

9. Will Greece ever have a normal coach who will allow the best player to score 20 points and the team to run a little bit? 

10. What will happen before? Spain will win a Eurobasket or the man will go to Mars? 

11. Why Maljkovic, Aito, Vujosevic and and Ioannidis don't retire on pension? 

12. Why some days before the decision of the Italian basketball federation to delete the true Virtus Bologna, Paolo Francia founded its "Nuova Virtus 1934" and registered the site www.virtus1934.it? Is it because someone already knew what would have happened in few days?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

1 - Maybe "ghiaccio" Chiagic can do "the Devil" in some movie or in a amousment park :laugh: 

2 - Why do you hate so much Carlton Myers ? he deserves that moneys.

3 - I can't say ...

4 - as we saw, there are players  

5 - after the Virtus's case, only a crazy can sing Becirovic ...

6 - I can't say

7 - Italy has got only one "foreigner" ( Radulovic) 

8 - probably you've right

9 - Who know it ?

10 - Man on Mars 

11 - Aito isn't so bad :laugh: 

12 - the thing (Virtus out of A1) was simply logical, obvious and sure at 99%.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> 1. What would have done of their lives Glyniadakis, Duenas, Savrasenko, Chiacig if they would have not been taller than 2m00?
> 
> That's a hypothetical question. What would you have done if you were born with only one leg?
> ...


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> 5. How can a team be interested to sign a former player like Sani Becirovic?


How can team not be interested in player with 22 points and 10 assists in last Cibona's preparing game!? and 50something pick of draft, and MVP in every junior level he appeared (infront of some superstars)
I can understand you dislike him, cause thing he did with Virtus. Even he said if he knew what would happen to Virtus he wouldn't sue them. Madrigali could save Virtus... but he didn't. It's not like Sani was only reason for Virtus's collapse.
I'm not his big fan, I don't like the way he is playing. But he made change my standars how supertalented guard should play at 16, 17 or 18 years...

Hey my 300th post... We have to celebrate- if you're near Ljubljana- stop by- drinks on me.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

At the end Becirovic isn't guilty for what happened to the Virtus Bologna, and there are only these responsabilities: Madrigali 55%, Italian Basketball Federation, Italian Lega A, Paola Francia 40%, Becirovic 5%. 

Madrigali has been so idiot to offer milions of dollars to Becirovic? You can't avoid to pay a player what you signed on a contract simply because he doesn't play well or doesn't play at all (even if Becirovic had to respect the Virtus diktat to go to the surgery: for this reason Becirovic has this 5% on his head. 
But it's not a problem, next year Virtus will be at the place that deserves (Euroleague), while Becirovic... 
Becirovic was at his 40% when he tried with NBA this summer, it's well known he won't be able to recover completely (the situation isn't so far from the one of Oded Katash). His knees can't guarantee a full season (championship+Eurolegue), but of course it's something hidden. Do you believe the management of the player will say to the club who could buy him, "hey, read what doctor say...".


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> How can team not be interested in player with 22 points and 10 assists in last Cibona's preparing game!? and 50something pick of draft, and MVP in every junior level he appeared (infront of some superstars)
> I can understand you dislike him, cause thing he did with Virtus. Even he said if he knew what would happen to Virtus he wouldn't sue them. Madrigali could save Virtus... but he didn't. It's not like Sani was only reason for Virtus's collapse.
> ...


 I'm not near Ljubljana but if you pay for the tickets too, I;m coming


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

1. What would have done of their lives Glyniadakis, Duenas, Savrasenko, Chiacig if they would have not been taller than 2m00? 

*Duenas might have worked in the movies (in 007 movies maybe).*

2. How is it possible that the families of Mirsad Yehovic-Turkcan, Dimitris Papanikolaou, Carlton Myers, Ibrahim Kutluay, Efthimis Rentzias will live on a private income for generations for the money earned by these "players" with basketball? 

*Well...it just is.*


5. How can a team be interested to sign a former player like Sani Becirovic? 

*What's Katash doing by the way?*

6. Why Tau Gasteiz has not included in the group of Barcelona in the top-16 2003 even if the little ball with the name "Tau" has been drawn with the Blaugrana? Has it been a try to have both teams at the F4? 

*See question 3.*

7. The foreigners of the National Teams of Germany, Italy, France and Turkey are more or less than the 50%? 

*What is your definition of a "foreigner"?*

8. Why in the modern basketball is still obligatory the parquet (wood) while there are materials in plastic less expensive with the same characteristics (and sometimes better qualities) than the old wood? Is it because the basketball federations get a percentage of each parquet sold? 

*Save the forests of Sweden! FIBA is just bad!*

9. Will Greece ever have a normal coach who will allow the best player to score 20 points and the team to run a little bit? 

*Yes, when Pantazopoulos becomes a coach and takes over the NT.*

10. What will happen before? Spain will win a Eurobasket or the man will go to Mars? 

*I do not know but I'm sure that both will happen before PAOK wins a Greek championship.*

11. Why Maljkovic, Aito, Vujosevic and and Ioannidis don't retire on pension? 
*Maljikovic?- $$$, Aito?-Euroleague, Vujocevic?-$$$, Ioannidis?- Euroleague.*


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

You have got to take a gamble on a player like Becirovic! He just signed with Krka and if he can get his knees in order he will be tearing up oponents again! 
Well worth a gamble!

But I dont understand you 4th question!

"an average Slovenian or German to Lamma and Soragna?" ???


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: 12 impossible questions about basketball...*



> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>
> 9. Will Greece ever have a normal coach who will allow the best player to score 20 points and the team to run a little bit?
> 
> *Yes, when Pantazopoulos becomes a coach and takes over the NT.*




*looool* Pantazopoulos rulez







:laugh: :grinning:


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> 1. What would have done of their lives Glyniadakis, Duenas, Savrasenko, Chiacig if they would have not been taller than 2m00?


At least Chiacig speask Nedisko, an ancient and particoular slavic language spoken in the natisone valley where he comes from.
Nedisko language page


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: 12 impossible questions about basketball...*



> Originally posted by <b>Marco Mitis</b>!
> 
> 
> At least Chiacig speask Nedisko, an ancient and particoular slavic language spoken in the natisone valley where he comes from.
> Nedisko language page


Gee! That's pretty impressive and interesting! Thanks for sharing!


----------

